# קרציה על בן אדם.מה עושים? להיבהל?(אין על הכלב



## הלוהה1 (1/4/12)

קרציה על בן אדם.מה עושים? להיבהל?(אין על הכלב


----------



## elin86 (1/4/12)

מטיילת או תפוסה? 
כעקרון אין מה להיות בלחץ.. רק לעקוב אם הבן אדם לא מרגיש לא טוב לפתע..


----------



## הלוהה1 (1/4/12)

תפוסה..היא מצצה דם


----------



## גן חיות (1/4/12)

אם יתפתחו סימפטומים כמו של שפעת 
להגיע לרופא ולציין בפניו שנעקצת /ננשכת על-ידי קרציה . תרשמי לך גם את התאריך.
רוב הסיכויים שלא יקרה לך כלום.
אם כן, יתנו לך טיפול אנטיביוטי.


----------



## הלוהה1 (1/4/12)

תודה..לא אני ננשכתי,אבל אעביר הלאה..


----------



## גן חיות (1/4/12)

שמי לב. הבהרות : 
אם במקום מתפתח זיהום - לרופא כמובן.
סימפטומים של שפעת ייתכנו גם לאחר תקופה ארוכה. לכן פשוט כדאי לרשום את התאריך של העקיצה ביומן או לוח שנה כלשהו. בפעם הבאה שיש סימני שפעת (כאבים כלליים, כאבי ראש, חום, איכס כללי, וכו' ) ללכת לרופא, ולא לחכות כרגיל. להגיד לו שהיתה עקיצה כזאת ולתת לו להחליט מה צריך לעשות.


----------



## נעלמה לי הסיסמה (1/4/12)

חשוב לי לספר שלצערי גם עלי מצאתי אחת 
לפני חודש
ככה גיליתי שהתחילה העונה.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התפתח זיהום מקומי קטן, טיפלתי בו בדרכי שלי (אני ממורחי ושותי מיץ עשב חיטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), וכעת הכל בסדר.

להיבהל, זה אף פעם לא דבר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מומלץ רופא...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רצוי נורמלי...

הרבה בריאות!


----------



## הלוהה1 (1/4/12)

חיטוי מקומי עם אלכוהול לא מספיק ?


----------



## נעלמה לי הסיסמה (1/4/12)

נראה לי שכן, אבל אני ממש לא דוגמא... 
אני מגיעה לרופא רק כשאני שומעת את מלאך המוות מחנה את הרכב בחניה
עד אז אני אופטימית וקלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לאור המקרה המאוד מפורסם של מאיר אריאל
שמת בפתאומיות בדיוק מכזה דבר,
קרציה אחת קטנה ותמימה שמצצה ממנו דם
לא הייתי לוקחת צ'אנס
(כלומר, לעצמי כן לקחתי, אבל זה בגלל התנסות מאוד לא חיובית בלשון המעטה עם רופאים...)
אז חיטאתי במיץ של עשב חיטה, שתיתי הרבה עשב חיטה, וכעת זה מגליד והכל בסדר. שום תסמינים.

אם אני נשאלת לגבי אחרים,
אז עצתי היא חיטוי באלכוהול/פולידין ולרופא, כן, ללכת לרופא.
זה המקרה הקלאסי בו מוטב ללכת ולשמוע שזה שטויות מאשר להכות על חטא בדיעבד.
היה לי פעם מנכ"ל שהיה אומר
שבוחרים באלטרנטיבה שאם לא בוחרים בה נגרם נזק כבד ביותר עד לכדי אסון


----------



## הלוהה1 (2/4/12)

תודה רבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מדובר באמא שלי וגם היא מסוג האנשים שלא רצים לרופא על כל פיפס..בדיוק ההיפך..


----------



## נעלמה לי הסיסמה (2/4/12)

מוכר מוכר.. בכל מקרה, הרבה בריאות!!


----------

